# Who's got a Mayones and how do they compare?



## Whitestrat (Jan 12, 2012)

To say, a EBMM BFR 7 or a J Custom 7? I have both, and I'm seriously contemplating a fixed bridge Setius or Regius. I tried the Setius before, and while it was nice, it didn't wow me like the J Custom did (which actually surprised me... about the J Custom, not the setius).

The frets were a bit small, so I don't know if the Regius has bigger frets. The setius was bolt-on so I knew what to expect, but I've not spent enough time with a neck thru like the Regius, so I don't know what to expect.

Pickups are subjective, so I think I'll be getting what I like, which, at this point, is not a problem since both Mayones models offer the options I'd want.

Any inputs would be aprpeciated?


----------



## Rook (Jan 12, 2012)

I think the Setius, though great, are slightly on the Mayones 'lite' en of the scale. Stunning build and great instruments, but the Regius is the company's flagship and a fair comparison.

I've owned, dealt (in a shop) and played high end guitars from PRS (literally hundreds), Ibanez, Framus, Caparison, Jackson USA (loads), ESP (several), Suhr, Anderson, BlackMachine, Ernie Ball Music Man, you name it.

Not only is my Regius the best sounding guitar I've ever encountered, more on that later, it definitely touches that 'top shelf' level in terms of build and quality. There's a very present feeling when you hold the Regius of 'wow, I'm holding something very unique and special here'.

Now I'm not gunna say 'it's the best made guitar' blah blah blah. The best built guitars I've held award goes to BlackMachine and Framus (no kidding) as a joint first, but there's nothing wrong with them at all, and they're definitely around and often above the PRS USA quality bracket - by that I mean very good, very consistent but doesn't quite have that sparkle that customs seem to have.

The sound is something else. Unplugged the guitar is very very loud, and being a slightly shorter-than-average scale, you can use very heavy strings that just add to this (I use 12-60). The clarity is absolutely unmatched, the guitar even very distorted sounds thick and fat and still very detailed. Detail is an important word there.

Due to various occurrences, I though I was going to have to sell mine to fund a custom that I've committed to, however I'm actually doing everything I can at the moment to avoid this. The Regius is a very special and unique guitar, and sure it will click with some more than others, but I absolutely recommend everybody try one if they're in that area of the market. If concerns about sound or quality are what hold you back, they needn't.

With that in mind, I had a few questions about mine and emailed Mayo and someone got back to me within 3 hours and answered all my questions.


----------



## Whitestrat (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, I liked the Setius, but it wasn't giving me serious vibes. Good to know the Regius should be a notch higher. I tried the 6 string Legend, and THAT was great! workmanship was finatastic, and the guitar just sang. I was wondering why the Setius didn't ring the same way.

What are the frets like on the Regius?


----------



## Rook (Jan 13, 2012)

Not as big as my jackson RR1, quite low profile and medium wide.

I'd guess they're the same as a Jem or something which I think are Dunlop 6100


----------



## Whitestrat (Jan 13, 2012)

Jems are 6105s. I hoped they were tall. This is almost a deal breaker for me unless they might be able to do a custom job. I'll have to check with them...


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 13, 2012)

since I'm from Poland I've played quite a few Mayo guitars and I have to admit they're worth their price. They sound awesome and fit in hand pretty nice, which for me is the most important thing. And what is more, in any model I have played, I didn't notice any lack of quality, even speaking of cheaper models.


----------



## Northern (Jan 13, 2012)

I have just taken delivery of my second Regius, and it is truly the best guitar I have ever encountered. Most articulate sounding instrument I have played and craftsmanship is nothing but outstanding.


----------



## Rook (Jan 13, 2012)

Whitestrat said:


> Jems are 6105s. I hoped they were tall. This is almost a deal breaker for me unless they might be able to do a custom job. I'll have to check with them...



Depends on the JEM, mine was an FP which is 6100.


Mayo dot up charge for a number of options, I'm sure they can help.


----------



## trickae (Jan 13, 2012)

hey man just check out my thread asking about the hype behind the mayones. I had peteyG and Misha post in it as well.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry to Hijack the thread!

How to they compare to Carvin? I had my heart set on a Carvin but it seems because I live in Europe that including taxes + extra costs these two guitars cost around the same.

Carvin - 2200 euro
Mayones - ~2400 euro


----------



## Rook (Jan 15, 2012)

^You're comparing across two different markets entirely, price=/=quality 

Remember a good 20% of what you're looking at with the Carvin is pure tax.

To put it more simply, from my experience there's no comparison between Carvin and Mayones, Carvin is an off the shelf, guitar built with a price in mind with some options, Mayones is very top of the quality bracket, built to order custom grade stuff.

It's like comparing a PRS Custom 24 to a USA standard strat. Sure you may prefer one or the other, but the PRS is obviously the better quality.

Carvin doesn't make sense in the EU, particularly with companies like Mayones and even Daemoness (which start at £1500).


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Carvin doesn't make sense in the EU, particularly with companies like Mayones and even Daemoness (which start at £1500).


Now this is a very interesting point.So,does a ESP standard (or a jackson usa) make any sense?

I mean,here in italy a ESP horizon is around 1500-1600&#8364; for a duncan loaded one,1800&#8364; for a EMG fr one,a jackson usa even more.


A mayones setius gtm 6 costs around 1300&#8364;,1590&#8364;for the ash w/ piezo one,a setius 7 w/ bareknucle is 1450&#8364;.

Someone says the setius series has a real maple top and not veneer (esp should have a veneer as i read in esp forum,standards i mean).ESP comes with a ebony fretboard,setius with a rosewood one (if the rosewood is good I like it more),setius is bolt on,ESP neckthru,but i don't have any problems with a bolt-on construction (sound sparkling to me,i like it very much).

Now,is a mayones in the same league of a esp standard,considering the different specs,in therms of quality and playability?


----------



## Rook (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd put Mayones above ESP, being a Mayones owner currently and having owned an ESP Horizon NT and Eclipse 2 in the past.

The reason being lower price, comparable of not better quality, you're supporting a European business and you're not dumping 10-20% of what you're paying in the taxman's pocket - a higher percentage of the cost to you will be spent on producing the guitar.

ESP to me, though high quality, still show signs of being a hugely produced guitar, whereas Mayones have a real sense of having time spent on them and the details really count.

If however you want a pointy headed superstrat with a Floyd, you want an ESP. Jackson USA is hard to justify as their USA standard stuff will cost you £2k with no frills. That said, if you're taking a lesser educated view at the market and just see te high street brands, 2k isn't so ridiculous these days, and the only way to get a Jackson is to buy one (obviously). There' no point getting a custom for the same money when it's a Jackson you want.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I'd put Mayones above ESP, being a Mayones owner currently and having owned an ESP Horizon NT and Eclipse 2 in the past.
> 
> The reason being lower price, comparable of not better quality, you're supporting a European business and you're not dumping 10-20% of what you're paying in the taxman's pocket - a higher percentage of the cost to you will be spent on producing the guitar.
> 
> ...


 I'll keep in mind what you just said,really it's comforting knowing that you can still get awesome instrments,also with a more intense luthiery work,without spending tons of money and without going out of our old beloved europe...at the moment I'm fine with guitars,my aggressive superstrat needs are all accomplished by my schecter,which maybe is not an ESP,but works fine.And thanks to what you said,If I'll ever need a more complete and complex guitar,I already know where I will look for


----------

